# Helicopter ears



## phoebethebunny (Sep 21, 2013)

So I am a new rabbit owner. My bun is a half giant Flemish and half giant lop named Phoebe. I noticed one day that she had one ear perked up and after a internet search I realized it was probably helicopter ears because of her being a mix breed. But now her ears are both floppy again and I was wondering how the helicopter ears work? Is it just a trait that will come and go or is usually permanent?

So far the new experience of rabbit ownership has been amazing! Phoebe is getting lots of love!

Thanks!

Kaitie


----------



## Azerane (Sep 21, 2013)

Some lop mixes may have permanent helicopter ears, other mixes will have times that their ears flop and times when they don't. If she's still growing it will probably continue to change a bit


----------



## qtipthebun (Sep 21, 2013)

Squee! I hope she's a permanent helicopter because I want you to post a million pictures of her! I have a total weakness for helicopter buns. My dad has a mini lop with helicopter ears...she perpetually looks curious and mischievous. So adorable. She's precious!!


----------



## kmaben (Sep 21, 2013)

Helicopter ears have to do with the development of the crown. Depending on how she develops she may be permanent floppy or permanent helicopter. Some rabbits can actually control the ears and you may find all sorts of uber cute helicopter combinations. Agree with Rae though. Helicopter ears are my favorite thing. It's just so adorable!


----------



## blwinteler (Sep 24, 2013)

Aww, so cute! Her coloring matches my boys' 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------

